# Brussel Sprouts???



## watery eyes

Anyone ever try smoking Brussel Sprouts?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Was looking to try smoking some vegetables in some upcoming smokes and the sprouts are one of our favorites.

Any ideas or experiences would be appreciated.....


----------



## desert smokin

Had steamed sprouts for dinner tonight but haven't ever smoked any. I have a feeling I have a new project in my immediate future.


----------



## deejaydebi

Maybe inject it with olive oil and garlic? 

Wrap it in bacon (that's always good)?

Hmmm put it on foil or in a foil pan with garlic and onions and bacon pieces? OOoo that sounds real good.


----------



## zapper

Garlic, onion, bacon sounds good. How about cheese and bacon. Actually I like Brussel Sprouts kind of as they are, steamed and then add the flavor, but some kind of casserole  sounds good too.


----------



## watery eyes

Would you partially cook or blanche them before injecting them?

Seems they would be mighty dense to be able to get an injector needle in raw - but I haven't used my injector yet to know for sure.

I like the idea of injected and wrapped in bacon.....


----------



## deejaydebi

Thoses little buggers are awfull hard might be best to wash them throw them in a plastic bag and nuke em for about 3 or 4 minutes til they brighten up a bit. Leave an edge of the bag open so it doesn't explode. This will steam them without washing all the flavor out. They'll be enough moisture in them after washing to steam them nicely - should get a little greener but still be firm.

I steam all my veggies this way keeps the flavor and vitamins in in the veggie not the water.


----------



## crewdawg52

Try asparagus.  Peel the fiberus  (stringy) end, marinate with a little EVOO, garlic, s & p to taste.......The mrs and I like 'em.


----------



## watery eyes

I do asparagus only twice a year when it goes on sale for one reason.....I'm the only one who likes it. No matter how much you like it, it's hard to eat a bunch all by yourself and then deal with the after effects.

Best asparagus I ever had was picked wild when I was living in Idaho.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






It will definitly be on the list of veggies to do - but down a ways.


----------



## crewdawg52

I hear ya W.E..  Have you tried smoking onions?  I like the jumbo, sweet valdailias ( I admit it..cant spell) or the 1015's.  Take the stem/core out, rub with EVOO, s & p, and a garlic clove in the center (where the core was).


----------



## bama bbq

I saw a guy doing them on dinners, drive ins, and dives where he added cooked bacon, onions, and some other things.  I think this could easily be adapted to the smoker like cabbage is.  They looked great to me.


----------



## big casino

try them in s small amount of chicken broth, mince up some onion and rosemary and sprinkle that over them, then smoke it, also slice up some chicken breasts and place it in there with them too

they are terrific in the oven this way


----------

